# Bowen Island, British Columbia



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bowen Island (pop. approx.4,000), British Columbia, is an island municipality that is part of Metro Vancouver. Bowen Island is within the jurisdiction of the Islands Trust. Located in Howe Sound, it is approximately 6 kilometres wide by 12 kilometres long, with the island at its closest point about 3 kilometres west of the mainland.Wikipedia


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ferry leaving Horse Shoe Bay for Bowen Island

IMG_4268 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4237 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
*IMG_4247 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4249 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4269 by Hung Lam, on Flickr*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

It was only a 20 minutes ride in the strait.

IMG_4234 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4256 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4257 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4258 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4259 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Arriving Bowen Island

IMG_4275 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4279 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4285 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4286 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4292 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos; great new thread


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bowen Island Marina and pier

IMG_4294 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4295 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

Grafton Road, the main street on the island

IMG_4298 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4299 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Back to the Marina 

IMG_4303 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4304 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4307 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4310 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4319 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

more boats

IMG_4320 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4321 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4325 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4326 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4327 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4329 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4331 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4335 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4336 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4337 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4338 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4340 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4341 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4345 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4346 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4349 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4353 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4356 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4357 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4359 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4360 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4361 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4362 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4364 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4366 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4369 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4372 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4373 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4375 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4377 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4379 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4383 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4384 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4385 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4387 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4388 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4391 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4392 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4393 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4396 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4398 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4401 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4414 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4416 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4419 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4423 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4228 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4229 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4231 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4389 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4426 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4427 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4428 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4430 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4432 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4436 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4437 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4439 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4441 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4442 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4444 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4448 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4449 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4451 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4452 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4453 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4454 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4457 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4458 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4460 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4461 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4465 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4467 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4468 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4469 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4473 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4474 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4484 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4485 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4486 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4487 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4498 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4500 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4501 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4502 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4503 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4504 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4505 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4507 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4508 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4509 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4513 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4517 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4520 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4521 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4522 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4523 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4524 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4525 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4526 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4529 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4531 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4532 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4533 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4534 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4535 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4536 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4537 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4544 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4552 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4553 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4554 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4555 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4556 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4557 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4561 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4562 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4564 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4565 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4568 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4569 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4571 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4576 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4577 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4578 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4579 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4580 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4581 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4582 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4586 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4589 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4591 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4594 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Bowen island


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4596 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4597 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4598 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4599 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4600 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4605 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4606 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4607 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4608 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4609 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4610 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4611 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------

